# Online reference



## AnimEdge (Jan 29, 2005)

I dunno about you but 30$ for a hour long VHS or evenw ith ebay around 15$ bucks for some videos is way to much, does anyone happen to know like a good online database, of videos, instructions of things like, weapons and other such things? I knwo ist not the best way but i woudl love to learn things outside my style like Sais and Kamas and such without having to pay 30$ for a old VHS tape


----------

